# So Apparently the Nostalgia Critic is Back



## Mindfire (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not even kidding. Apparently, Doug's decided the old bit still has some life left in it and has some ideas about reviving it. While I was disappointed when he decided to end NC reviews, I still thought it was a good artistic decision. Similarly, while I was ok with him putting the Critic aside, I'm interested to know what he's going to do with him now. Demo Reel was an interesting idea, but it seemed a little flat. Hopefully Doug will look at what did and didn't work in it and use it to improve his other projects.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 23, 2013)

Ooh, good news! I love the Nostalgia Critic, and Nostalgia Chick as well. I have to wonder how the Critic will revive his bit, though, given the way he ended them in the first place. Is he going to review under a different identity?


----------



## Mindfire (Jan 26, 2013)

Same identity. He posted a video explaining the rebirth of the Nostalgia Critic. It's entertaining as well as explanatory. Go take a look! It's called "The Review Must Go On".


----------



## Ireth (Jan 26, 2013)

Just watched the video, and it is awesome. Can't wait until Feb. 5!


----------

